# Lord Zargon thanks Trail of Fears and the Scareatorium



## RexBHamilton (Nov 28, 2003)

Lord Zargon thanks Trail of Fears and the Scareatorium




October 20, 2010




Dearest Demons and Demonettes:




I stalked around the tall trees at Trail of Fears in Hilliard (Columbus), Ohio on Friday the 15th, all the while serenaded by singing crickets and chilling screams. In this still, chill, tableau of terror I saw grown men shriek and better women transfixed by fear. Eric Whelan and Mitzie Moore were my charming host and hostess.

On Saturday the 16th the Scareatorium in Columbus, Ohio was my destination of depravation. All around me that glorious evening were the grim reminders of what mayhem, mischief and madness can ultimately wreak on the human mind. The Scareatorium’s producer is Kelly Collins and he has my deathless thanks.



Yours in blood,




Zargon





[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

beautifully worded. thanx for sharing.  
Do you ever take & posts pics of the haunts you review?


----------

